# Best kindling axe?



## Kogafortwo (Oct 13, 2010)

I have 2 36" handle regular axes, one is sharpened for chopping and one if for splitting. Then I have a 36" fiberglass handled maul.

What I need is a kindling axe. So what should I get:

1. Fiskars 24" splitting axe
2. Estwing 24" camping axe (they look REAL nice - solid steel all the way through)
3. Fiskars 28" super splitter, cause it's already 8" shorter than what I'm using now
4. One each of 1 and 3 above
5. One each of 2 and 4 above


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Oct 13, 2010)

I have the Big & Little Fiskars, neither of which I think is great for kindling. I did see a demonstration of a slide Hammer splitter that they sell at Northern Hyd. It easily shaved 1/2", 3/4", 1" or what ever size you choose. it was very quick and seemed like minimal effort. I'm going to try one.


----------



## HOGBEAR (Oct 13, 2010)

Dont think the fiskers ss would do well for kindling I have the eastwing 24inch camp axe and it is easily one handed.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't know anything about any of axes you mentioned. As a retired union carpenter I can tell you the solid steel handle of Estwing hammers will do a number on your elbow over time. Every blow sends shock and vibration to your elbow like a tuning fork. I would suggest a wood or fiberglass handle.


----------



## HOGBEAR (Oct 13, 2010)

I have never had that problem with my eastwing


----------



## Philbert (Oct 13, 2010)

I have to admit when I first read the title of this thread I though, "Why would he want to use ('burn') an axe for kindling"?!

I like the Fiskars axes because of their weight, balance, low upkeep, and the way they work. I have a couple of their chopping axes along with the Super Splitter. I would recommend one of their chopping axes over their 'Pro-Splitter- or 'Super-Splitter' axes for kindling - but I guess it also depends on what size wood you are starting with and how small you consider 'kindling' to be.

http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Yard-and-Garden/Axes-and-Striking

Philbert.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 13, 2010)

Estwing Fireside Friend...

Here is the link to the thread I started after I got mine...

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=119602&highlight=estwing+fireside+friend


----------



## HOGBEAR (Oct 14, 2010)

Never seen that one but I like it should work great.


----------



## Mike PA (Oct 14, 2010)

A sharp axe is all you need, unless you are looking for an excuse to buy a new axe. Honestly, I grab kindling off my splits just by tearing off the loose pieces. Also have enough kindling just from splitting and moving wood. I use anything for kindling and can't really see the need for an axe just for kindling. If anything, I would be more likely to go with a hatchet. When I do use an axe for kindling, my fiskars super splitter works fine.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 14, 2010)

Mike PA said:


> A sharp axe is all you need, unless you are looking for an excuse to buy a new axe. . . . I use anything for kindling and can't really see the need for an axe just for kindling.



Rationalizing new/ more tools: isn't that the whole point of this site?

Philbert


----------



## gwiley (Oct 14, 2010)

I use whatever sticks and rap are laying around for kindling, but if you feel compelled to use a tool to make it I would go with a hatchet. I bought one at Lowes (in their hardware/hammer section) for $17 with a hickory handle and I love it. I carry it on the belt I wear when I am felling b/c it works great as a plastic wedge hammer or cutting tool. The hatchet holds a good edge and is VERY sharp (dont hold the target with your other hand when cutting).

Just watch out - when it glances off the edge of a round it has a shin seeking brain.


----------



## peterc38 (Oct 14, 2010)

Philbert said:


> Rationalizing new/ more tools: isn't that the whole point of this site?
> 
> Philbert



Truer words may never have been spoken


----------



## peterc38 (Oct 14, 2010)

I use the 17" Fiskars for kindling, works great


----------



## tawilson (Oct 14, 2010)

Did you see the one in the movie "Legends of the Fall"? It looked like a battleaxe.


----------



## Kogafortwo (Oct 14, 2010)

More tools = good tools! I'm not in a hurry. It's still too warm down here to burn wood inside. Mrs. KG42 just had the flue cleaned out and I have plenty of wood, so I'm ready. So far I'm leaning toward the 28" Super Splitter and maybe the Estwing sometime later.


----------



## HOGBEAR (Oct 14, 2010)

You cant go wrong


----------



## havsawwilltravl (Oct 14, 2010)

The Roughneck kindling splitter http://www.screwfix.com/prods/73836/Hand-Tools/Hammers-Axes/Axes-Mauls/Roughneck-Kindling-Splitter is the best I've used but it's a female dog to find in the states.


----------



## Deprime (Oct 14, 2010)

Happened to be at Sears tonight and just happened to be looking at hatchets. They had a craftsman half hatchet for sale that is just like one that my dad has. Absolutely great for splitting kindling. I went to Sears' web site and searched for "hatchet" and you wouldn't believe how many different ones that are available. Dozens and dozens. Anyway, here is the link for the one that I saw in the store.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00948285000P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2


----------



## CWME (Oct 15, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Estwing Fireside Friend...
> 
> Here is the link to the thread I started after I got mine...
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=119602&highlight=estwing+fireside+friend



I should negative rep you for finding yet another toy.. er tool that I had to try. 
BUT THIS THING IS AWESOME! I found one at Home Depot tonight and I am VERY impressed.
I had been using the Eastwing regular hatchet and just bought a Fiskars hatchet but they will be retired. One to the splitter and the other to the saw box. 
Thank you for the picture and suggestion! I am blowing apart oak shorts with ease with this thing. The hatchets don't do a good job of this. The SS is a bit much for the basement work...
This tool fits the Inside splitter need Exceptionally well


----------



## Nuzzy (Oct 15, 2010)

CWME said:


> I should negative rep you for finding yet another toy.. er tool that I had to try.
> BUT THIS THING IS AWESOME! I found one at Home Depot tonight and I am VERY impressed.







I did the SAME THING! Went to Menards and TSC without luck and then found it at Home Depot tonight on the way home. Tried it for a bit and was impressed; good weight and feel


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 15, 2010)

an axe is to much work,,i just rake up the pieces that is left when i get done splitting with the hydrolic splitter


----------

